# What to do with two large Plecos?



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

In my saga to save an aquarium and the fish in it, I'm now left with two large"ish" Plecos.

They're already way bigger than i'd like them to be...even if i only had 1...and there's two.

Is a LFS likely to take them off my hands if I can get the tank and fish healthy again? Is there a better option to find them an alternate home?

I couldnt bear to just "get rid" of them. Plus it would tear the previous owner apart. (even though they would have surely died left in his care.)

Looking for suggestions.

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got 2 that are housed in a 220 gal. once they outgrow it they will go into a pond.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

susankat said:


> I got 2 that are housed in a 220 gal. once they outgrow it they will go into a pond.


Hmmm I don't have a pond though...nor do i know anyone with a pond! So unless you want them I'm still stuck. :hahaha:

Oh i forgot to mention, one is probably neat 9 inches nose to tail, and the other between 7 and 8.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, Ill refer ya too "Susans Sword and Pleco Rescue" 


LOL JK.

You can place an add on craigslist for someone with a large tank or a pond.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Well, Ill refer ya too "Susans Sword and Pleco Rescue"
> 
> 
> LOL JK.
> ...


I WISH there was such a place. LOL. You had me going for a second.

I suppose craigslist is as good a place as any to start as any. I'll probably ask at my LFS if they know of anyone as well.

I know my LFS when I was in college actually gave me store credit for all of my fish. But my aquarium had sprung its second leak and I wasnt going to put it back up, so i don't know if they just did it because they knew i bought all the fish there to start with and I had a very health tank.

Of course...the store credit didn't really do me any good...since my aquarium was bust...lol.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well if you were closer I would take them. At that size I wouldn't ship. Oh and she isn't joking I do rescue sword plants and plecos.

My 2 biggest plecs, one is 18 inches and one is 10 inches.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

susankat said:


> Well if you were closer I would take them. At that size I wouldn't ship. Oh and she isn't joking I do rescue sword plants and plecos.
> 
> My 2 biggest plecs, one is 18 inches and one is 10 inches.


HAHA. Well thats noble of you! It is too bad we don't live closer. I really want these guys to go to a good home.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If you have an independent LFS - not the chain stores - they may take them for you. Also check to see if there are any tropical fish clubs in your area. Your LFS may know if there are any.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also check pond stores.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

SueD said:


> If you have an independent LFS - not the chain stores - they may take them for you. Also check to see if there are any tropical fish clubs in your area. Your LFS may know if there are any.


There are a couple around I'll check with.

There is one i know of that is pretty large and services a wide area. Its about a 45 min drive...but I've been wanting to go see them anyway.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not saying you would, but do hope if you can't find a home that you euthanize before trying to find any other alternative. Our waterways are infested with fish that had owners with similar dilemmas and in some cases these fish have altered the entire eco-system. Like I said, I don't believe you would do it, and nobody likes to kill fish that they have cared for. Sometimes however, it is the right thing to do.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Not saying you would, but do hope if you can't find a home that you euthanize before trying to find any other alternative. Our waterways are infested with fish that had owners with similar dilemmas and in some cases these fish have altered the entire eco-system. Like I said, I don't believe you would do it, and nobody likes to kill fish that they have cared for. Sometimes however, it is the right thing to do.



It honestly never cross my mind. I would have assumed they wouldnt winter over in a northern indiana climate.

But yeah I definitely wouldn't just chuck them in a river somewhere...neighbors pool...maaaybbeeee?! *w3


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

If I may suggest something, get out a phonebook and check out the local(Within 20 miles) Fish Stores, not the chains. Most will tell you that they can't keep large Plecos in the store, people with very large aquariums snap them up within days of their arrival. I used to keep commons in all my 55s, when they hit 7-8 inches I would trade them for a small(2-3 inch) pleco and some supplies.

Bet you get lucky and find an eager shop within ten minutes.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

Good News. I stopped in at my LFS...a great little place called Paws and Claws.

They said they would take them in exchange for smaller ones. Haha I told them i wasn't really interested in an exchange I just wanted a good home for them.

So I'm going to give them a few weeks to adjust and get healthy and then I'll have a home for them!

Yay.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats, Im so glad to hear they will have a good home!


----------

